# Alder Violin - The Transatlantic Violin // 50% off until July 31st



## WaverunnerAudio (Jan 7, 2020)

- - - - - - -




- - - - - - -​
To celebrate Seven Days 2021, the Alder Violin and the Alder Cello are 50% off until July 31st. Have a listen to the unparalleled harmonic portamento of the Alder Violin in the YouTube video above, and the soundcloud track below:




- - - - - - -​

A chance meeting at New York's Museum of Natural History, a last minute studio hookup from a vi-c member, drinks and music at the home of an SNL photographer, tree planting and, incredible burritos. New friends, new sounds, adventure, chance, hard work and a bit of luck. Recorded in Brooklyn, NY. Developed in the heart of England: *The Alder Violin*.

Story coming soon. Update available now.

v1.1 introduces *5 new articulations*
Harmonic Potamento
Expressive Con Sordino
Sustains
Pizzicato
Sul Ponticello Trills

*Evocative* *techniques*, *uniquely* *distilled*





- - - - - - -

New demo showcasing Harmonic Portamento featuring The Alder Violin only and an early version of upcoming WA Piano NAH.





- - - - - - -





Requires full version of Kontakt 5.8.1+

- - - - - - -


£49\€49\$49 | *£24*\*€24*\*$24* until *31st July 2021*

Save more with the *Seven Days Grow Your Bundle*

For every sale, we plant a tree.

*THE ALDER VIOLIN >*

- - - - - - -​
Ross
​


----------



## CGR (Jan 8, 2020)

Stunning tones Ross - very earthy & realistic with a wonderful expressive character, and the piano is sounding promising. A grand or upright? Modern or vintage piano?


----------



## h.s.j.e (Jan 8, 2020)

Very excited to try this out after work. Sounds tremendous. Thanks, Ross.


----------



## avocado89 (Jan 8, 2020)

@WaverunnerAudio Hi Ross, I just noticed the price is actually $39 and not $29 on the website for the alder violin. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 8, 2020)

On Site & in Cart @ $29. right now.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 8, 2020)

Damn, kind of wish I picked up the violin in the £10 seven days sale now. Didnt realise the updates would be free!

Any plans on updating the cello?


----------



## h.s.j.e (Jan 8, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Damn, kind of wish I picked up the violin in the £10 seven days sale now. Didnt realise the updates would be free!
> 
> Any plans on updating the cello?


In this thread, Ross said the cello update is in the pipeline, but didn't have a timetable for it.


----------



## cadenzajon (Jan 9, 2020)

The new patches sound great. I've been looking for something more "alternative" than Spitfire Alternative Solo Strings to use for special colors, and at 10% of the cost I think I've found it. 

Listening through these, I'd love a standalone delicate trem patch for the violin like is offered with the Alder Cello.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jan 9, 2020)

CGR said:


> Stunning tones Ross - very earthy & realistic with a wonderful expressive character, and the piano is sounding promising. A grand or upright? Modern or vintage piano?



Ah thanks kindly. Piano is the Steinway Grand at Nottingham Albert Hall. You can see/hear it in action here. Mic setup for the sampling session similar to this recording setup:



The library is to be a taste of the piano (and what a taste it is!) that fits the 'Seven Days' range, with some twists as I like to do, but as with other libraries we should be able to go back in and start fleshing the library out over time.

On a slight tangent, also in the video are Tony and Julia who recorded 2 French Horns, and it was during this session we made the ML Brass (Mid-Low) freebie patch.



h.s.j.e said:


> Very excited to try this out after work. Sounds tremendous. Thanks, Ross.



Thank you, hope you enjoy!



avocado89 said:


> @WaverunnerAudio Hi Ross, I just noticed the price is actually $39 and not $29 on the website for the alder violin. Or am I mistaken?



Where are you located? (Feel free to PM). US should be showing as $29. Drop a message if it's still not displaying correctly for you and we'll sort something out.



Eptesicus said:


> Damn, kind of wish I picked up the violin in the £10 seven days sale now. Didnt realise the updates would be free!
> 
> Any plans on updating the cello?



Updates for the Seven Days range will all be free, which means that initial £10 will be going a very very long way. I'm really excited to get into the Cello, still hard to say when, but yes there'll be some exciting updates coming for that too. Currently putting in some serious hours with Kat at the studio to update Solo Voice: Kat.



cadenzajon said:


> The new patches sound great. I've been looking for something more "alternative" than Spitfire Alternative Solo Strings to use for special colors, and at 10% of the cost I think I've found it.
> 
> Listening through these, I'd love a standalone delicate trem patch for the violin like is offered with the Alder Cello.



I'm sure this will be added at some point!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jan 9, 2020)

Fantastic update, Ross! Really looking forward to the piano! It looks promising!


----------



## CGR (Jan 10, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Ah thanks kindly. Piano is the Steinway Grand at Nottingham Albert Hall. You can see/hear it in action here. Mic setup for the sampling session similar to this recording setup:
> 
> 
> 
> The library is to be a taste of the piano (and what a taste it is!) that fits the 'Seven Days' range, with some twists as I like to do, but as with other libraries we should be able to go back in and start fleshing the library out over time.




A Hamburg Steinway C (227cm) grand - great alternative to all the larger Steinway Model D sampled pianos out there! Like the mic positioning too - taking in some of the space of the hall.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 10, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 11, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Ah thanks kindly. Piano is the Steinway Grand at Nottingham Albert Hall. You can see/hear it in action here. Mic setup for the sampling session similar to this recording setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simply magnificent...


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jan 27, 2020)

Hey all, a heads up promo price for The Alder Violin ends Jan-31st-2020. 

ALDER VIOLIN ->


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jan 27, 2020)

And just taking this opportunity to share this beautiful piece Frederic Poirier, using the Alder Cello and Violin, sent in:


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jan 27, 2020)

Will Blackburn said:


> Waverunner do you reply to messages? Asked a very basic question politely which you seem to have ignored. Maybe overlooked?



Hi Will, not sure what's happening there, can't find anything in emails and no PMs here. Feel free to drop a PM here or perhaps try email again ([email protected]) and I'll get right back to you!

Ross


----------



## CGR (Jan 27, 2020)

Inspired by the track above, here's a brief Piano & Alder Violin "cue":


----------



## stfciu (Apr 5, 2020)

CGR said:


> Inspired by the track above, here's a brief Piano & Alder Violin "cue":



What piano have you used? Sounds very juicy but intimate at the same time.


----------



## CGR (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks for your interest. It's the VSL Bluthner Standard - a mix of the 4 mic sets (Close, Mid + Decca Main & Decca Centre) with some compression added. There's also a VI Fender Bass line filling out the bottom end and adding warmth.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 4, 2020)

CGR said:


> Inspired by the track above, here's a brief Piano & Alder Violin "cue":



Gorgeous


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (May 4, 2020)

Hey all, when a thread gets bumped it usually inspires a few sales here and there so just a heads up; there's a promo coming shortly that might be worth holding out for in case you were considering. 

Thanks all for the maintained interest and support!

Ross


----------



## willie45 (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi Ross, I'm new to this but I'm in the market for solo violin and cello and this came to my attention today. I heard the walkthrough and it sounded nice to me. Is the promo on yet, Ross?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 13, 2020)

willie45 said:


> Hi Ross, I'm new to this but I'm in the market for solo violin and cello and this came to my attention today. I heard the walkthrough and it sounded nice to me. Is the promo on yet, Ross?


The 300 promo can be found on the website. It is the “first” product you see, but the box art (to call it something) is completely white so it may not initially be noticed as the promo! Very cool one, great sounds. The Alder stuff is truly astoundingly good for the price (and even without taking price into consideration of course). And then there’s so much more....


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jun 14, 2020)

@WaverunnerAudio On the website there is a sound demo of "harmonic potamento". Can you explain how this patch works? Can I go from any key to any other key and get that beautiful portamento sound or are these pre-baked "phrases"? The example on your page sounds so beautiful and I may buy this just for this patch.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 14, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> @WaverunnerAudio On the website there is a sound demo of "harmonic potamento". Can you explain how this patch works? Can I go from any key to any other key and get that beautiful portamento sound or are these pre-baked "phrases"? The example on your page sounds so beautiful and I may buy this just for this patch.



Yes, there are portamento intervals that cover the entire range for this patch... _but_ the range is only one octave... _but_ they sound great, as do the the harmonic sustains and brushes, each of which cover three octaves. This is a beautiful library primed for further development.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jun 14, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Yes, there are portamento intervals that cover the entire range for this patch... _but_ the range is only one octave... _but_ they sound great, as do the the harmonic sustains and brushes, each of which cover three octaves. This is a beautiful library primed for further development.


 
Thank you. I love portamento. Only one octave is a little limited, but still great sound.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 14, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> This is a beautiful library primed for further development.


Yes. I suspect Ross is planning on updating it and will expand it over the years. That would be great!


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 14, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> Thank you. I love portamento. Only one octave is a little limited, but still great sound.



The harmonic and regular sustains are beautifully recorded... Ross knows how to bring even "static" articulations to life. The swells are not tempo-synced, but still very useful and oh so gorgeous.


----------



## willie45 (Jun 15, 2020)

Thank you all for your helpful advice. I grabbed the violin and cello and am just having an initial play today.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 15, 2020)

willie45 said:


> Thank you all for your helpful advice. I grabbed the violin and cello and am just having an initial play today.


For sure! I am very curious how you like them. Let us know!


----------



## willie45 (Jun 15, 2020)

Thank you. I will update once I've had my ( very inexperienced) hands on them


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 15, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> The harmonic and regular sustains are beautifully recorded... Ross knows how to bring even "static" articulations to life. The swells are not tempo-synced, but still very useful and oh so gorgeous.


If you need more swells, have a look at Ben Osterhouse’s Sospiro Strings. They work really well with the Alder collection.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks for the kind words all, feeling the love ❤



willie45 said:


> Hi Ross, I'm new to this but I'm in the market for solo violin and cello and this came to my attention today. I heard the walkthrough and it sounded nice to me. Is the promo on yet, Ross?



As pointed out, yes the promo has started. '300' offers all products in the existing range with 33% off to existing customers, plus pre-orders on 9 upcoming libraries including a library exclusive to the 300 promo, vouchers for the future Celestial Frontiers range and entry to win a fully spec'd 16" MabBook Pro with quite a tasty 1/300 chance of winning.

You can read a little more about it here: https://www.waverunneraudio.com/shop/300/



Montisquirrel said:


> @WaverunnerAudio On the website there is a sound demo of "harmonic potamento". Can you explain how this patch works? Can I go from any key to any other key and get that beautiful portamento sound or are these pre-baked "phrases"? The example on your page sounds so beautiful and I may buy this just for this patch.



Here's a play-through of the demo showcasing the harmonic portamento:

​
It is indeed a playable patch but as pointed out at present limited to one octave, though this will be expanded. It's going to be hard to not include these patches in any string library we do from here on out, it brings so much to a library and allows for such delicate writing. It's always nice to bring something new to the sampling world and as far as I know this is currently the only library offering harmonic portamento like this (but please do correct if I'm mistaken), and I'm excited to start work on adding it to the Alder Cello. The Alder Viola and Bass will 'ship' with harmonic portamento alongside other legato techniques, both currently penned in at early 2021.

As a small side note; the naming of 'harmonic legato' in the library is to be changed. In this sense it was used as a kind of colloquial sampling term but we want to stay true to the meanings in the 'real world' and the next update will reflect this.

Thanks again all for the interest and support!

Ross


----------



## Wolf68 (Jun 17, 2020)

bought. this violin has really an expressive tone! and the harmonic legato sounds excellent!


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 17, 2020)

@WaverunnerAudio Didn't want to create a separate thread for this general question, but thought it pertinent to post to forum vs PM. Will the upcoming libraries be released in Kontakt 5 or 6? 

Debating on whether to upgrade to 6 with the sale going on. Thanks


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jun 20, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> @WaverunnerAudio Didn't want to create a separate thread for this general question, but thought it pertinent to post to forum vs PM. Will the upcoming libraries be released in Kontakt 5 or 6?
> 
> Debating on whether to upgrade to 6 with the sale going on. Thanks



Yes instruments are starting to be developed for Kontakt 6, if for anything the new reverb and delay are worth it alone (as you see I do like to stack the verbs and delays), so that'll be a big feature especially for things like the Celestial series. At the 50% sale, highly recommended.


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 21, 2020)

I've been wishing for legato harmonics for the longest time! Awesome work


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jul 8, 2021)

- - - - - - -

- - - - - - -​
Playing above is the unparalleled harmonic portamento of the Alder Violin coupled with the inspired Bristeacha patch from the Alder Cello. Both libraries are 50% off throughout July. For every sale, we plant a tree.


----------



## Futchibon (Jul 8, 2021)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Both libraries are 50% off throughout July. For every sale, we plant a tree.​


That's awesome! Bought the Cello last week, it's fantastic, will pick up the violin soon


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 10, 2021)

Well that's three trees with my name on. Sweet! 🌲🌲🌲


----------



## Futchibon (Jul 10, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Well that's three trees with my name on. Sweet! 🌲🌲🌲


2 for me: cello and violin. What did you get?


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 11, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> 2 for me: cello and violin. What did you get?


Those plus Synth Atlantic. 👍🏻


----------



## Futchibon (Jul 11, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Those plus Synth Atlantic. 👍🏻


How are you finding it? There only seems to be one patch demoed on the website and it sounds great, do the others live up to it? Pretty much sold already at that price!


----------



## Mikro93 (Jul 11, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> How are you finding it? There only seems to be one patch demoed on the website and it sounds great, do the others live up to it? Pretty much sold already at that price!


I've got demos in the work, they should showcase all of these libraries (Synth Atlantic and the Alder strings). I love them all to bits! Lots of character, and the strings play themselves, it's great


----------



## Futchibon (Jul 11, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> I've got demos in the work, they should showcase all of these libraries (Synth Atlantic and the Alder strings). I love them all to bits! Lots of character, and the strings play themselves, it's great


Awesome, look forward to them!


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 11, 2021)

@WaverunnerAudio FYI Appears that your site certificate has expired. 

For those on the fence, the violin and cello are well worth it... exceptional organic tone and articulations.


----------



## grabauf (Jul 11, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> @WaverunnerAudio FYI Appears that your site certificate has expired.


I noticed that too. Was about to buy the violin, but the security message held me back.
Will wait till it's fixed.


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 11, 2021)

grabauf said:


> I noticed that too. Was about to buy the violin, but the security message held me back.
> Will wait till it's fixed.


Still safe to visit and purchase... just a technicality.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jul 12, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> @WaverunnerAudio FYI Appears that your site certificate has expired.
> 
> For those on the fence, the violin and cello are well worth it... exceptional organic tone and articulations.


Thank you for the heads up, all sorted! And thank you for the kind words !!


----------



## YahmezTV (Jul 12, 2021)

Just picked up the cello and the violin. Forgot to use the bundler so I missed out on a ten percent discount, but they’re so beautifully done, at %50 off I still feel like I stole it.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jul 13, 2021)

YahmezTV said:


> Just picked up the cello and the violin. Forgot to use the bundler so I missed out on a ten percent discount, but they’re so beautifully done, at %50 off I still feel like I stole it.


I didn't know about the bundler. I hadn't noticed these libraries before, stopped into the thread out of curiosity, heard the harmonic portamento, went straight to the website to check the price, was amazed at how affordable they were and purchased then both straight away. Only after purchase did I discover that a couple of trees (or maybe just one?) will be planted as a result of my purchase. As someone who is concerned about protection of wilderness and habitat, sustainable forestry, and particularly reforestation to fight climate change, this was a wonderful bonus. I'm more than okay to have missed out on the bundler.

Edit: Now that I've had a chance to download and play these... just wow. These libraries are so beautiful, I got lost in them for the past hour.


----------



## grabauf (Jul 13, 2021)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Thank you for the heads up, all sorted! And thank you for the kind words !!


Thanks. It's mine now.


----------



## CharlieCee (Aug 6, 2021)

I just purchased the Cello yesterday, seriously considering the Violin too. Excellent sampled instruments that scream creativity. I'll be using this Cello for most of my tracks from now on.


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 6, 2021)

CharlieCee said:


> I just purchased the Cello yesterday, seriously considering the Violin too. Excellent sampled instruments that scream creativity. I'll be using this Cello for most of my tracks from now on.


The violin is just as good!


----------



## Crowe (Aug 6, 2021)

@WaverunnerAudio I cannot seem to find your license agreement / Terms & Conditions.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 6, 2021)

Crowe said:


> @WaverunnerAudio I cannot seem to find your license agreement / Terms & Conditions.







__





EULA / T&C | Waverunner Audio







www.waverunneraudio.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 1, 2021)

I just came across this today and the 50 percent sale is up on the site now. Heads up! Just completed my Alder set.


----------

